# lino printed comic strip



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's something I had to complete for a competition, which finishes on monday. It still needs dialogue - the theme is 'Get Flying Again'


__
https://flic.kr/p/548398312


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Do you have the dialogue yet tone.
I like the print though 

BB


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Still waiting for it, I'm afraid... :x

I'll post something up as soon as it's done - fingers crossed it's gonna win.


----------

